# Kajakfahren im Sognefjord (Norwegen)



## ralle (8. November 2007)

wäre auch mal was 

http://readyfornature.com/szenebericht+M5e4cb8e7aaf.html


----------



## Pirat (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kajakfahren im Sognefjord (Norwegen)*

Au ja!!!

Ist eine tolle Idee. Ich hab im Hjörundfjord auch schon ein paar Paddler gesehen. War auch mal ne Deutsche Gruppe dabei. Es muß schon irre Spaß machen.
Leider ist mein Urlaub für nächstes Jahr schon verplant. Es geht zum Wandern nach Island.
Ich werde das Paddeln in Norge aber im Hinterkopf behalten.
Danke für den Tip!!! :m

Tschüß, Der Pirat  |wavey:


----------



## dtnorway (9. November 2007)

*AW: Kajakfahren im Sognefjord (Norwegen)*

@Pirat  .......zum wandern nach Island? Gehts Dir gut? Das kann ich eigentlich gar nicht glauben!


Gruß Dirk|wavey:


----------



## Pirat (24. November 2007)

*AW: Kajakfahren im Sognefjord (Norwegen)*



dtnorway schrieb:


> @Pirat .......zum wandern nach Island? Gehts Dir gut? Das kann ich eigentlich gar nicht glauben!
> 
> 
> Gruß Dirk|wavey:


 
Warum nicht wandern?  Island ist so schön, da wär "nur" angeln sträflich. :vik: |wavey:


----------

